# reusable pee pads?



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I've been using plain old diaper-looking pee pads for Jack, but they are annoying and disposable and expensive, etc. Jack also really likes peeing on my bath mat, which I actually don't even mind that much (though I scold him when he does) because I can just wash it!! So I was thinking of getting washable, reusable pee pads for future use. Do any of you guys use washable pee pads? What kind do you recommend? Where should I get them?

THanks!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, I've heard of these pish pads that are supposed to be very good.

Heres the site

http://www.pishpad.com/

They are reusable, machine washable, and dont retain odor. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wouldnt you have to wash them like every night though? and what about if they poop on them? wouldnt that get really messy? I like the idea of the washable pad bc it is probably way more economical than the disposable ones but I'm just not sure I understand how they work. ~Lori


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> I use plain 'ole flat piece of newspaper in Cassie's litterbox. Use once and throw it away (or if I'm lazy and she only peed a little, cover up with fresh sheets). Plus, added bonus, there was someone I didn't like whose picture was in paper, so I made sure that photo was on top and she peed on it.
> 
> 
> Nice Thought!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I use poochpads. I have a diaper bucket that I put the used ones in and then wash about 4 at a time so they don't get too smelly. I used to use the disposible one but Tag would go on the carpet if I didn't watch him like a hawk. Now my only problem is that Angel apparently prefered the disposible ones and I am having a heck of a time getting her to go on the washable ones. Oh to have them like the same thing together for a change


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I went on Ebay and ordered human bed pads and they work great and are so much bigger then those dog pee pads.(and are washable) I also use through away human pads cause they absorb so much more and are allot bigger then dog pee pads. Just a thought would pass on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Aug 17 2005, 09:24 PM
> *I went on Ebay and ordered human bed pads and they work great and are so much bigger then those dog pee pads.(and are washable) I also use through away human pads cause they absorb so much more and are allot bigger then dog pee pads. Just a thought would pass on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91643*


[/QUOTE]

Charlotte, if you happen to have the name of the eBay store you bought those human size pads from I'd love to give them a try.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Aug 17 2005, 08:24 PM
> *I went on Ebay and ordered human bed pads and they work great and are so much bigger then those dog pee pads.(and are washable) I also use through away human pads cause they absorb so much more and are allot bigger then dog pee pads. Just a thought would pass on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91643*


[/QUOTE]
Just wanted to help you with your sig. You need to move the


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Washable-Bed-Pad-NEW...4QQcmdZViewItem
here is where I got mine at was very pleased with them, ordered 12 kind of pricey but in the long run it wasn't lot better then those small pooch pads I thought.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 17 2005, 03:11 PM
> *I've been using plain old diaper-looking pee pads for Jack, but they are annoying and disposable and expensive, etc.  Jack also really likes peeing on my bath mat, which I actually don't even mind that much (though I scold him when he does) because I can just wash it!!  So I was thinking of getting washable, reusable pee pads for future use.  Do any of you guys use washable pee pads? What kind do you recommend?  Where should I get them?
> 
> THanks!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

But would you put the used pee pee pads in your washing machine? I may be the only one here, but I wouldn't want to wash my clothes in there afterwards


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 17 2005, 10:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But would you put the used pee pee pads in your washing machine? I may be the only one here, but I wouldn't want to wash my clothes in there afterwards









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91654
[/B][/QUOTE]









Yeah, you do, but, ummm....me either!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 17 2005, 07:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









Yeah, you do, but, ummm....me either!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91655
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I mentioned the idea of reusable pads to my husband...he thought I was completely crazy








He said there is no way he would wash his clothes in the same machine again!! We love Miko to death...but some things (like his pee pee) are just pushing it







.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My breeder recommended the washable pads but I find that the disposable ones get a little stinky after a few pees. Wouldn't you leave the washable ones down longer if you are only washing them every few days? It is a huge step for me to even be using disposable pads. It is completely foreign to me for a dog to use the potty inside. Now that I'm used to the pads I kind of like it, but I don't think I could do the washing thing. But then I never washed a diaper, ever. I guess I'll continue contributing to pollution, but we'll be paying for the disposables. BTW, I have checked all stores around here and WalMart has the cheapest prices. I can buy 32 pads for $6.32. I never used tp go to WalMart, but I go there now and buy like 6 packs at a time.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My nursing homes give me the pads that go under the patients to keep them from wetting the bed. These are quilted with a plastic backing. They are great to put down in our motorhome. I keep a couple out here, and the dogs really like them. They give me enough that I just throw them away after couple washings. As for doing them in my machine, I do it. Then, to clean and of the bathroom smell out , you can just put some Clorox in there and run another wash with their bedding. 
For the disposable pads, I've found some in bags of 80 at Target that I like. 

I'm papertraining Violet's pup, Dash and his brother and sister. I started out with newspaper spread over most of the bathroom floor (it's a good thing my son isn't home, as I use his bathroom). As the days go on, I'll just make a smaller and smaller area of newspaper. I'll ad a puppy pad on trial in a day or so, and if they don't think it's something to make snow out of, I'll leave it for them. For pups who shread them, I just use newspaper or the cloth ones. It usually takes me about a week to get a puppy well trained to a pad/paper.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 18 2005, 12:52 AM
> *My nursing homes give me the pads that go under the patients to keep them from wetting the bed.  These are quilted with a plastic backing.  They are great to put down in our motorhome.  I keep a couple out here, and the dogs really like them.  They give me enough that I just throw them away after couple washings.  As for doing them in my machine, I do it.  Then, to clean and of the bathroom smell out , you can just put some Clorox in there and run another wash with their bedding.
> For the disposable pads, I've found some in bags of 80 at Target that I like.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WOOHOO!!!









I don't think I could use the washable ones either as I would prefer the disposable ones. I was thinking about getting the wizdog or another type of "litter" box for Dash and keeping it in the bathroom. Not sure yet...


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I use litter pans to put pad in it, tried the litter but the malts just would take it out of there and chew it up so that didn't work , ended up putting pads in the pan.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We use the PishPads and love them. We change Ruby's every other day or so. As far as the poop is concerned we just pick it up with toilet paper and throw it in the toilet. Obviously if she had a soft poop we take it off and then pre-soak in a bleach solution and then throw it in the wash. It doesn't bother me at all, we do a bleach "rinse only" after the pads come out of the wash. What I really love about the pads is that they really don't move too much. They are really great on tile and wood and pretty good on carpet. They have a rubber backing and can be washed up to 200 times. We bought the 36"x15' (I think) and we cut them into 8 pads. You can make them any size you want.


----------

